# Hunters Helping Farmers is a Huge Failure - Farmers Don't Want Our Help



## Brooks Family Farm

I've been corresponding with the DNR about the Program and what I thought were some "glitches" in the process. They say over 15,000 hunters have signed up and less than 10 Farmers/Landowners. Because of this lack of participation, they've had to severely limit the number of hunter contacts they have sent to these 10 good citizens.
  I'm sure that when the 2015 State Budget rolls around, the same Farmers/Landowners who refused help will come begging for millions in compensation for losses and damage caused by hogs.
 A good idea is once again wrecked by human nature and the pursuit of $$$$$$


----------



## 1222DANO

Can't say i blame them/ its easier to cash a check than put up with hunters.. Seems like they would have a hog removal plan on the farm when getting the first check. So that next years check would be smaller.


----------



## Todd E

With the way "hunters" act and also treat various things……….I do not blame a landowner one bit for NOT participating.


----------



## tmullins

Well hopefully the few that are selected will show there are Responsible hunters among us, and the word will spread.


----------



## holton27596

I am a landowner and frequently let people hunt my property, however, I will NOT sign up for something like this where I do not know the individuals. Like a lot of farmers I do not want nor trust strangers on my land.


----------



## Wild Turkey

Ill say this.
I dont think farmers should get $$ for crop damage by hogs.
If the farmer wants to combat the hogs then he can find someone he trusts to destroy the problem. Or do it himself.
The origin of the hog problem began on a farm or multiples of farms where they escaped and became feral.


----------



## holton27596

hogs have down in south ga since the 1500s when the spaniards came, they are nothing new here.


----------



## holton27596

I am against govt bailouts for ANYONE, farmers, banks, auto industries, anybody!!!


----------



## joey1919

Brooks Family Farm said:


> I've been corresponding with the DNR about the Program and what I thought were some "glitches" in the process. They say over 15,000 hunters have signed up and less than 10 Farmers/Landowners. Because of this lack of participation, they've had to severely limit the number of hunter contacts they have sent to these 10 good citizens.
> I'm sure that when the 2015 State Budget rolls around, the same Farmers/Landowners who refused help will come begging for millions in compensation for losses and damage caused by hogs.
> A good idea is once again wrecked by human nature and the pursuit of $$$$$$



can't say I blame them one bit.


----------



## fireman401

Haven't heard of any checks paid out for crop damage nor any programs for such.  Crop insurance doesn't cover it either.  So the "rather have a check than a hunter" is not valid.  Mostly the reasons stated above.  Bad experiences with some hunters, therefore not too willing to participate in the program.


----------



## tmullins

Well I kill them for eating my deer corn.  You know how much corn cost these days !!


----------



## Garnto88

Farmers are always fussing about too many deer, too many hogs, too many this, too much that. You ask them about hunting and they start stuttering and act like you are speaking a foreign language.


----------



## mhall11B34

I have a wonderful working relationship the farmer i get my Hay from.  His entire property is bordered by a thick wood line.  He has a deer and hog problem and lets me hunt there all i want.  I have areas i am allowed to hunt in and areas that are off limits.  It takes simple and honest open communication.


----------



## PappyHoel

holton27596 said:


> I am a landowner and frequently let people hunt my property, however, I will NOT sign up for something like this where I do not know the individuals. Like a lot of farmers I do not want nor trust strangers on my land.



I would like to get to know you better so I can come hunt.  PM me


----------



## 660griz

Was this originally a DNR initiative or did farmers request it?


----------



## Uptonongood

As others have said, with the way a fair number of hunters behave I wouldn't open my land up to strangers, no way.  I would try to make contact with a local hunting club, set up my rules of behavior and access and then let them control the animals.  

There is another issue, some hunter trips over a stump, breaks his leg and then decides to sue the landowner for liability.  I ran into this situation once before.  The landowner wanted to let me hunt but said his lawyer strongly advised against it.


----------



## Wayne D Davis

holton27596 said:


> I am against govt bailouts for ANYONE, farmers, banks, auto industries, anybody!!!



This this this


----------



## jerry russell

This initiative was started by the state, not the farmers (as shown by the sign up numbers).  When it first popped up I thought it was something doomed to failure.   If you were a farmer, why on earth would you let the state bring strange hunters to you when you have a long list of locals you trust more than willing to hunt your land?   This is akin to letting a third party bring boys over to date your ugly daughter.  She might be butt ugly but you still wouldn't want strangers trolling around your house.


----------



## tmullins

*i honestly think it's all a bunch of CensoredCensored myself.. *


----------



## Ihunt

Uptonongood said:


> As others have said, with the way a fair number of hunters behave I wouldn't open my land up to strangers, no way.  I would try to make contact with a local hunting club, set up my rules of behavior and access and then let them control the animals.
> 
> There is another issue, some hunter trips over a stump, breaks his leg and then decides to sue the landowner for liability.  I ran into this situation once before.  The landowner wanted to let me hunt but said his lawyer strongly advised against it.



There is a Georgia law that protects landowners. Not sure of the number etc. but it is listed on the bottom of one of the pages in the regulations book.


----------

